# Here is some of my collection



## jwelton (Aug 29, 2004)

[8D]  The blue one is milk of magnesia bottle. And the tall bottle says Curtice bros Co. and the seam stops right under the top of it i think it was made before 1900's. looks kinda like a old hot sause container


----------

